# Applet started.



## AcidiouS (20. Jun 2005)

hi,

habe ein kleineres prob mit einem applet...

habe ein applet fertig geschrieben,  es auf meinem rechner testlaufen lassen, was auch ohne probs funktionierte...

danach auf nem server abgeleget, um es dann von einer homepage mit html zu starten...jo...und da fängts an....^^

das applet startet laut der statusleiste, und die grafische darstellung beginnt ja auch, aber die ganzen mouse-events funktionieren nicht...why that...muss ich evtl die benötigten packages auch mit auf dem server hinterlegen, und mit der entsprechenden url limportieren, oder wie?

*grübel*

bitte um aw...

thx..


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2005)

Nein, die verwendeten Java-Klassen aus der API brauchst du nicht mit auf den Server kopieren, die sind in der JRE (JVM) integriert. Aber alle Klassen die du geschrieben hat, müssen mit rauf.
Was jetzt interessant wäre ist die Ausgabe der Java-Console im Browser. Gibts dort Ausgaben, Exceptions etc.?


----------



## AcidiouS (20. Jun 2005)

hi,

erstmal thx für die aw...

das prob ist, dass sich die java konsole erst gar nicht öffnen lässt...sie ist, so wie es aussieht einfach nicht vorhanden...

die JRE muss also auch am server sein?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2005)

Nein, Applets arbeiten auf dem Client. Das heißt, dass auf dem Client die JRE installiert sein muss. Das Applet wird dann vom Browser heruntergeladen und der JRE übergeben.
Mit welchem Browser arbeitest du? Kann ich mal den Link zum Applet haben, dann kann ich es mir mal selbst ansehen.


----------



## AcidiouS (20. Jun 2005)

ich hab mir da mal zu testzwecken das tictactoe applet  dort abgelegt...

aufruf wie folgt

<applet codebase=http://www.erdzwerg.at/bilder code=TicTacToe.class width=120 height=120 </applet>

bin mal gespannt, was der fehler ist...


----------



## AcidiouS (20. Jun 2005)

ich arbeite mit firefox...aber mit firefox rennts bei mir ohne probs...also lokal...


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2005)

Also mit dem, was du geschrieben hast, lässt sich nichts anfangen, weil eine einbettende HTML-Datei fehlt..
Aber es ist ganz einfach:
Schreibe in deine HTML-Datei folgendes:

```
<applet code="TicTacToe.class" width=120 height=120>
</applet>
```
Das genügt völlig! Grafik-Dateien, Sounds, etc. legst du in das gleiche Verzeichnis, in dem auch das Applet und die HTML-Datei liegen.
Das _codebase_-Attribut im Applet-Tag brauchst du nur, wenn sich das Applet in einem anderen Verzeichnis als die HTML-Datei befindet.


----------



## AcidiouS (20. Jun 2005)

das applet, was da mal hinkommt, wird dann von einer seite aus einem onlinegame heraus gestartet...den html aufruf habe ich von einem bekannten, der eben schon ein applet so laufen hat...

daher herrscht jetzt auch leichte ratlosigkeit bei mir...^^

ich werds aber mal so versuchen, wie du beschrieben hast...


----------

